# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  John Clare and AmphibiaWeb

## clownonfire

Look who made the cover of AmphibiaWeb this week?

Thanks, John, for bringing this up on our Facebook page. 

Eric

----------


## Don

John does great articles and takes some beautiful photographs.

----------


## lnaminneci

Congrats John!!!!     :Frog Smile:  :Big Applause:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Thank you for the kind words.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Thomas!

----------


## Gorgonopsia

25000 photos !!!! Wow !!!

Congratulations !!

----------

